# i need a new Immersion blender for home use.



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 17, 2014)

what do you recommmend?

i just broke my Cuisinart unit. the on/off button grenaded.

i use it mostly for hot sauces and soups. smoothing out the braising liquid in a stew as well.

i go to this tool a lot, since i hate pulling out the big blender (and cleaning it)


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 17, 2014)

I've had this KitchenAid for over a year and am well pleased by it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005MMNB6G/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## jared08 (Jul 17, 2014)

I have a two speed kitchen aid I picked up at kohls last year for 40$ on sale. I love it


----------



## ecchef (Jul 17, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0047DE0GG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Not cheap, but nearly indestructible.


----------



## scotchef38 (Jul 17, 2014)

Our last Bamix lasted 14 years if that helps and we used it all the time.


----------



## Bill13 (Jul 17, 2014)

scotchef38 said:


> Our last Bamix lasted 14 years if that helps and we used it all the time.



lus1:I love our Bamix. The first one lasted about 10 years and just bought another. Highly recommended.


----------



## bear1889 (Jul 17, 2014)

Low end Waring pro, I got mine at a commercial Kitchen supply store as a return. Cost me around $65


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 18, 2014)

wow. you guys know kitchen tools.

never heard of some of those. GREAT jumping off point!


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 18, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0047DE0GG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## larrybard (Jul 18, 2014)

I suggest you consider buying a Waring WSB33 if you don't want to spend a lot of money but want a reliable, well built one of very good quality that doesn't have cheap plastic internal parts that fail (Cuisinart -- research it, like I did, if you don't believe me). I bought a used one on eBay and have been completely satisfied.


----------



## eshua (Jul 18, 2014)

We use the warring. Not amazing but you get a heavy duty reliable unit for under 80 bucks. WAY better than department store brands.


----------



## mark76 (Jul 18, 2014)

Bamix. No discussion possible.

I've had cheap ones (Philips, Braun), more expensive ones (Kitchenaid), but the Bamix simply stands out high above the crowd.


----------



## Chefu (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm on board with the Dynamic Mini. We use one in our kitchen at work for all small tasks. Although it is pricy for a home user it's more than a bargain at work. I've used other Dynamic blenders as well and loved them too.


----------



## mikemac (Jul 18, 2014)

mark76 said:


> Bamix....t the Bamix simply stands out high above the crowd.



My Bamix survived my 1st wife, several GF's, second wife and 3 kids. Not sure of the exact time frame, but in excess of 25 years


----------



## Namaxy (Jul 18, 2014)

Our Bamix has been indestructible. That Dynamic mini that was posted looks pretty sweet as well.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 18, 2014)

i think i am going to order the Waring. easier on the budget...

thanks a lot. amazing gear knowledge. i cannot really afford a Bamix right now. i have several food gathering trips planned. (hunting)


----------



## CutFingers (Jul 18, 2014)

Warring is probably the best bang for the buck. Can you disassemble the blender you have and fix the switch? A little contact cleaner might do the trick.


----------



## daveb (Jul 19, 2014)

I do some part time work (play) at local culinary store. Garage sale price on basic pro 200 w extra bowl 111ish. I can buy & ship for. 120. Price till 12est. (Maybe longer if it doesn't move)


----------



## daveb (Jul 19, 2014)

Bamix not basic. F## spell check.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 19, 2014)

hahah..spell check kung fu!!

you can get a Bamix for $111?

love the wire hair pointer bud..my brother has a female he named Beezer. two words..high energy.


----------



## daveb (Jul 19, 2014)

I did not word that well. Cell phone, hurry, yada., yada. Meant to convey that u can get a Bamix for 111. I! 'll buy and ship (US) to a known member that wants it.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 19, 2014)

Dynamic make some great immersion blenders starting at less than $130. I used them in commercial kitchen for 20+ years. Still have a commercial one. If my small Braun ever breaks , I would look at the Dynamic as well a Breville and Bamix


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 23, 2014)

daveb said:


> I do some part time work (play) at local culinary store. Garage sale price on basic pro 200 w extra bowl 111ish. I can buy & ship for. 120. Price till 12est. (Maybe longer if it doesn't move)



let me clarify..please.

you can get a Bamix Professional 200 watt..the 7" shaft one? for roughly $120? sending a PM


----------



## daveb (Jul 23, 2014)

PM replied to.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 24, 2014)

daveb said:


> PM replied to.



thanks bud.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 24, 2014)

Dave, you continue to be awesome.


----------

